# Starting forgeworld renegades and heretics army



## LukeValantine

So my gaming center and GW have more or less opened up the flood gates for armies like Mechanicum, 30k I have decided to finally start a Renegades and heretics list.

So here are are the models I have started collecting to make my 1000pt starter army.

Renegade command squad 8
Arch-demagogue (Blood-handed reaver, carapace armor, hot-shot las gun, pistol, CCW)
Auto-guns, meltagun, lascannon, flak armour, krak grenades.
155

Troops
Renegade infantry platoon 20
Grenade launchersX4
MortorX2
Flak armour
militia training
Chaos sigil
125

Renegade infantry platoon 20
Grenade launchersX4
MortorX2
Flak armor
militia training
Chaos sigil
125

Renegade grenadier squad 10
Veteran champ (Melta bomb)
Hot shot las-guns
flak armor
plasma gunX2
Hot shot volley gunX2
Chaos sigil 
Scout special rule
Chimera with militia training and pintal mounted heavy stubber
235

Heavy
Support squad 4
4 las cannons
militia training
flak armor
115

Support squad 4
4 las cannons
militia training
flak armor
115

Rapier laser destroyer battery 3
Militia training
Extra crewX3
flak armor
89


----------



## Nacho libre

I'll be on this thread like a pair of underpants!. 

Good luck buddy!.


----------



## LukeValantine

Some examples of the rank and file and veteran squad.


----------



## LukeValantine

Hmm I thought people would have offered more critics and advice about this project by now.

Then again I don't imagine many people are vary familiar with the rules for the Renegades and Heretics list as it was only released recently with imperial armor 13.

Still it would be nice to know if this is a shit list before I invest the next 250 dollars into the army.


----------



## LukeValantine

Update just order the model for my Demagogue, and two infantry platoons. I also ordered the official IA13 so I don't have to use a digital copy when playing against people.


----------



## neferhet

mmh...honestly i think you will be doing good in friendly games. However, what i learned using IA13:
-NEVER spend too much on the command squad. they just die and have a big target painted on them. Thats it. My command squad is 65-75 pts. 
-Big blobs are good and funny, but even if you never run away, they just die. so, either you horde big, or you ought better have a plan
-Tanks. dear god. tanks. nothing unsettle the opponent like 3 undercosted demolishers escorted by 3 hellhounds running at him. otherwise Wyverns. 6 of them. say hello.

usually the plan is : small HQ, nasty fucking big horde, an irritating number of artillery or ordnance tanks. 
I also found out that under 2000 pts, bringing a baneblade is the certain recipe for getting beaten AFTER the game.

Anyway, about the order: you just ordered what you need for basis. Then you'll need another 2 platoons and some artillery pieces and tanks. say 3 wyvern and 3 demolishers. there you go. base list ready.
Then, if you want to be a punk, take 3 arvus lighter and jump around with your 3 units of melta toting marauders :biggrin:


----------

